# Plants for my new tank



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, i am looking for tall, "bushy" plants for my 29gal high tank

its going to be a community tank, with neon tetras, so i would like it nicely planted

i want easy to take care of plants, that dont need co2 equipment


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

how much light do you have(watts)?


----------



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

its a 15w, lol i think i need a upgrade

its a single strip


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You can try some hornwort. It does well in low light environments, and it grows like a weed. Upgrading the light should help too.


----------



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

yea, hornwort is nice, thanks

any other suggestions?

looking to have a nice mixture of plants.

and ill upgrade my light this saturday hopefully (pending on my paycheck ofc)


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

maybe you should try jungle val,hygrophillia or hornwort


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

There isn't much that will grow with that light IMO. Especially tall bushy plants. Most of those need atleast double the lighting you have now. If you can get another 15w strip, that would increase your options.


----------

